# New Hunter Looking for some help



## trahn008

Hi, kind of new at this been watching youtube video's and reading everything I can about morels but just can't find any... Just wondering if anybody would take me out to there knowen producing spots so I could learn the ropes!!! Thanks


----------



## wildshroomer

Where do you live?


----------



## trahn008

Tuscarora.. I will travel.


----------



## redtop

I'll be your huckle-berry!


----------



## trahn008

Thanks Doc. LOL


----------



## redtop

Sorry but I'm not Doc! It's funny I was waiting for you to show up.


----------



## trahn008

Well redtop looks like the morels are about done.. Do you think you could take me out for some summer mushrooms. Like your name could tell your from SKOOK!!! Happy Hunting!!!


----------



## Matt B

trahn008 said:


> Hi, kind of new at this been watching youtube video's and reading everything I can about morels but just can't find any... Just wondering if anybody would take me out to there knowen producing spots so I could learn the ropes!!! Thanks


----------



## Matt B

I have found no more than 2 total in burn areas and they were just random. I have limited experience in the burns. I feel a lot of people know of these areas too so I feel there's more pressure. Just a thought.


----------



## redtop

trahn, trahn, I think you might have an idea who I am! we use to go out years ago but had a mis-communication or should I say misunderstanding on an issue about a particular shroom! If you like give me a call it should be the same. if you don't let me know I still have yours if it is still good.


----------



## trahn008

Red top I have a good idea who you are if your MJ I don't have your number anymore and mine has changed. We will get in touch!


----------



## trahn008

Matt are we going hunting. Is that an invite?


----------



## redtop

Yes it's me! And we have a lot of things to catch up with especially shroomin.


----------



## trahn008

redtop sent a message over to your inbox. My first time using it on this site let me know if it works?


----------



## redtop

It works my friend! I didn't know you can do it that way either. Thanks


----------



## trahn008

Well wildshroomer, red top and Matt when are we going pickin? Remember your known producing spots not mine.lol


----------



## trahn008

I got two little fellows that will be tagging along makes it interesting! You could back out at anytime and I'll understand. Lol


----------



## wildshroomer

I have a big problem....my wife......she doesn't understand.


----------



## trahn008

I understand!! LOL


----------

